# Completely hooked



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

So, I've been working on Scarborough Fair for a couple of days, and for the first time I was able to play the whole melody through. And when I did...I was just floored. It was such a rush!! So exciting to hear music I enjoy come alive through MY fingers. Not that I'm playing anything WELL yet. But just to be able to play some of it. I've given up learning music twice before, but not happening this time. I just had not found the right instrument. And this is just on a keyboard. 

I am so excited for when I'm actually able to get my piano and start lessons. This is awesome.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations, keep practicing and someday you will be able to play this!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sonata said:


> So, I've been working on Scarborough Fair for a couple of days, and for the first time I was able to play the whole melody through. And when I did...I was just floored. It was such a rush!! So exciting to hear music I enjoy come alive through MY fingers.


Wonderful! That's what it's all about!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats! A teacher would be so pleased to have a student like you you who is dedicated to the endless pursuit of music...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you Carter. I kept trying to ignore the desire for a piano for the last couple of years because I gave up on guitar and flute so easily. But once I really started listening to classical music, my love for piano music kept growing and I couldn't ignore it. My dad said he wanted to have us in music lessons when we were kids but we werent' interested (I don't recall this). But I don't regret it because now I'm doing it on my terms.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

the exact same thing happened to me once, Sonata  The feeling is extraordinary. The bigger the motivation, the more the teacher will enjoy working with you. as carter said.

Good luck!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I enjoy you playing piano.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

So, are you going to Scarborough fair?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Indeed I am. And I'll be getting some parsley, rosemary, and thyme.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Sonata said:


> Indeed I am. And I'll be getting some parsley, rosemary, and thyme.


\

And the sage?


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

I agree with your signature!


----------

